
Show HN: Tool to Convert Lightroom Presets to Adobe Camera Raw - bardonadam
https://www.presetbrewery.com
======
bardonadam
There's a ton of great Lightroom presets out there, and I've wanted to use
them to edit my photos, however I don't have a Lightroom, only some slightly
older version of Photoshop.

So I made this tool to convert Lightroom presets(.lrtemplate) to Adobe Camera
Raw (.xmp). This way I can use them in Photoshop.

